# Chinese Grocery Shopping



## Vlasta (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi - my wife, who is from Hong Kong has a worry about not being able to get her favorite things in Sydney once we migrate to Australia. I am British so I am not so worried...

She is particularly worried about, in her words, decent cup noodles and Miracle Whip!!! - Does anyone know if at least Miracle Whip is available in Sydney?


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

cup noodles and miracle whip are not what I think of when I think of Hong Kong food, and definitely not for Chinese food in general 
I think she should be able to find both those things. I'm not sure if the Miracle Whip in Oz will taste the same as in HK though, often those types of products vary in ingredients by the tastes of the country they are sold in.


----------



## samfisher (Mar 5, 2013)

Vlasta said:


> Hi - my wife, who is from Hong Kong has a worry about not being able to get her favorite things in Sydney once we migrate to Australia. I am British so I am not so worried...
> 
> She is particularly worried about, in her words, decent cup noodles and Miracle Whip!!! - Does anyone know if at least Miracle Whip is available in Sydney?


she wants to migrate to Australia and her concern is decent cup noodles and Miracle Whip? LOL.


----------



## Vlasta (Jul 29, 2013)

samfisher said:


> she wants to migrate to Australia and her concern is decent cup noodles and Miracle Whip? LOL.


Plenty of Aussies who go the other way and can't live without Vegemite mate!!!

Yes it's a minor thing but a few reminders if where you came from are sometimes useful.


----------

